# Harpiscords that seem so random & exp schoenbergian during renaissance & baroque?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Harpiscords that seem so random & exp schoenbergian during renaissance & baroque?*

Name keyboard player that twelve in the twelves tone or experiment & improvised the utter most bold and daring harpiscord players, odd excentric and paradoxal, what about bizzare messiaen organ whit dynamic before it time back in the baroque era per se?

Stuff not catchy but powerfull slow pace to medium pace in speed, sorry for asking sutch querry i know what i ask is paradoxal but i wont to hear stuff that should ain't exist back than oddity wierdoland.

So i guess im looking for bizzare keyboard music of renaissance and baroque) i wont to dabble into early avant garde paradox torace was great by the way i thank who ever plug me to his works
.
Any Harpiscords that is played noisy or in an unsual way, or pummeling like a stomping mamooth organ, you get the picture.Please share your mandatory listen for deprofundis, like hmm jeez deprofundis try this guys listen to this or whatever, i trust you guys,please enlighten me kind folk of talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Dominico Scarlatti


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Basically Hantai said that for him the key feature of Scarlatti's art is repetition of short motifs, repeated with different colours, interrupted by weird keyboard noises. And I can hear some of that I think in the first couple of CDs but less so in subsequent ones.


----------

